# Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März 2011

*Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?​*http://www.noz.de/lokales/50857267/der-setzkescher-darf-nicht-mehr-genommen-werden

Zitat aus der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung:


> „Das Niedersächsische Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft, Verbraucherschutz und Landesentwicklung hat allen Landesverbänden gesagt: Der Setzkescher darf nicht mehr genommen werden, weil wissenschaftliche Erhebungen ergeben haben, dass den Fischen „Stress“ (Leiden) zugefügt wird, dass die Voraussetzungen möglicherweise für Tierquälerei gegeben sind. Das ist nach Paragraf 222 Strafprozessordnung ein Straftatbestand, was mit einer Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft geahndet wird.“



Diese Aussage stammt laut Bericht von Hans Macke, Vorsitzender der Niedersächsisch-Westfälischen Anglervereinigung und wurde von den Mitgliedern "mit Betroffenheit aufgenommen"..

Leider ist aus diesem Bericht nicht zu entnehmen, ob es sich da um eine Gesetzesänderung, eine Verordnung, eine Verfügung oder sonstige Verwaltungshandlung oder nur um "Angstmache" des Ministeriums handelt.

Ebensowenig ob die Verbände in Niedersachsen dazu gehört wurden, und ob und wie sie die Angler in ihrem berechtigten Interesse, Fische tierschutzgerecht zu hältern, unterstützten und was sie unternahmen.

Auch wissen wir noch nicht, ob dann im gleichen Zuge das Stellen von Reusen für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer verboten wurde, was auf Grund der wesentlich längeren Einsatzzeit ja Fische noch mehr "leiden lassen würde", wenn man der falschen Argumentation des Ministeriums folgen wollte..

Ebensowenig wissen wir, ob die Verbände den vom DAV in Auftrag gegebenen, hervorragenden rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsatz von Jendrusch/Niehaus in die Diskussion mit der Landesregierung eingebracht haben, die wir schon seit 2008 bei uns veröffentlicht haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Daraus zum Thema Setzkescher (bei Gemeinschaftsfischen):


> Auch neueste wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen konnten die Frage, ob Fische auf Grund ihrer besonderen Entwicklungsgeschichte in der Lage sind, Schmerzen und Leiden i.S.d. TierSchG zu erfahren, nicht klären.
> 
> Konsequenz daraus ist notwendigerweise, dass im Sinne des strafrechtlichen in dubio pro reo-Grundsatzes keine Strafbarkeit nach § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG zulasten des Veranstalters von Gemeinschaftsfischen und teilnehmenden Anglern begründet werden kann, da die Verwirklichung des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG notwendigerweise die Zufügung erheblicher Schmerzen oder Leiden voraussetzt.24


Hier wird also schon mal klar gemacht, dass der juristische Grundsatz "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" eigentlich keinen Spielraum für eine Verurteilung zulässt, solange die Wissenschaft nicht in großer, überwiegender Mehrheit nachweisen kann, dass Fische überhaupt im Sinne des TSG "leidensfähig" sind. Nicht mit einzelnen Studien (die legt immer jede Seite vor, und die widersprechen sich immer gegenseitig), sondern eben in großer, überwiegender, wissenschaftlich haltbarer  Mehrheit der Studien.


Das Ministerium setzte zudem fälschlicherweise "Stress" mit Leiden gleich, während  Jendrusch/Niehaus dazu anmerken:


> Die Ausführungen sind jedoch durchweg von einer Parallelwertung tierischer Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionsmuster unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte im Zusammenhang mit Schmerzen und Leiden geprägt.



Zum Thema Schmerz/Stress/Leiden bei Fischen gibt es von Professor Schreckenbach auch einiges interessantes beim VDSF zu lesen, in welcher er der Auffassung von Rose folgt, daß Fischen eine bestimmte Hirnregion im Großhirn, die Bewußtsein und damit einhergehend Schmerzempfinden beim Menschen und anderen Primaten hervorruft, fehlt. Somit sei, so Rose und nachfolgend Schreckenbach/Pietrock, die bewußte Erfahrung von Schmerz bei Fischen unmöglich. 
Dieses bewußte erfahren von Schmerz ist aber Voraussetzung für "Leiden" im Sinne des TSG: 
Wer auf Schmerz, Stress etc. nur reaktiv, aber nicht bewusst reagiert, erfährt (da kein eigenes "Bewusstsein") auch kein "Leiden" im Sinne des TSG.



> Schreckenbach/Pietrock, Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen: Stand der Wissenschaft, Schriftenreihe des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden Württemberg, Heft 2, S. 17 ff



Ebenso führen R.Hamers und K. Schreckenbach im Artikel "Stress bei Fischen" aus, dass Stress nicht automatisch negativ sein muss oder "Leiden" hervorruft, sondern sogar zwingend zum überleben notwendig und damit auch positiv sei  - grundsätzlich, nicht nur bei Fischen. 
Selbst bei Menschen wird zwischen gutem und schlechtem Stress unterschieden, siehe dazu zig Veröffentlichungen in Medizinschriften.

Somit setzt hier das Ministerium also, wenn der Artikel so stimmt, zudem fälschlicherweise Stress automatisch mit Leiden gleich.

Und selbst wenn der notwendige wissenschaftliche Nachweis gelänge, dass Fische zumindest überhaupt "leidensfähig" im Sinne des TSG wären, kann daraus juristisch noch lange kein grundsätzliches Setzkescherverbot resultieren.

Jendrusch/Niehaus dazu:


> Für den Fall, dass die Fische nach dem Fang in einem Setzkescher gehältert und nach dem Wiegen wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden, ohne dass es hierfür eine hegerische Notwendigkeit gibt, wären neben dem Tatbestandsmerkmal „Leiden“ auch die Erfordernisse „erheblich“ und „länger andauernd“ zu verwirklichen.
> Dabei gilt es zu berücksichtigen, dass das Merkmal „erheblich“ nach der Rechtsprechung des BGH gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen voraussetzt25, welche sich nicht ohne weiteres begründen ließen.



Da das Ministerium wohl selber das Strafrecht anführt, dazu auch aus dem rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsatz von Jendrusch/Niehaus:


> Für die strafrechtliche Relevanz kommt es lediglich auf die erste Variante, namentlich die Zufügung länger anhaltender erheblicher Schmerzen oder Leiden an.
> *Abzustellen ist für die Bemessung des Zeitrahmens auf den Taterfolg, nicht auf die Tathandlung.*
> Die Zeitspanne, welche als länger anhaltend einzustufen ist, lässt sich dabei nicht fixieren, sondern ist abhängig von der
> Intensität der Schmerzen oder Leiden. Faustformelartig lässt sich festhalten:
> ...


Auf solch falschen Fakten beruht dann also das ausgesprochene Setzkescherverbot, sofern der Bericht so stimmt.

Zum einen ist das Ministerium selbst wohl gar nicht sicher, dass hier der Tatbestand des "Leidens" vorliegt (Zitat: "dass die Voraussetzungen *möglicherweise* für Tierquälerei gegeben sind."). 
Und noch gar nicht ist vom Ministerium bedacht, dass für eine Strafanzeige/Verurteilung nicht nur das Kriterium "Leiden"; sondern auch zusätzlich unabdingbar die Kriterien "erheblich" sowie "länger anhaltend" gegeben sein müssen. 

Wieso hier das Ministerium dann solche Äußerungen tätigt und versucht Angst zu schüren unter den Anglern, das müssen wir entsprechend nachfragen und werden dann berichten.



> *Grundlage vieler Setzkescherverbote:*
> http://vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html
> 
> *Seit 1994 bis heute unverändert gültig* sind die Ausführungen des VDSF zum Thema Wettfischen.
> ...




Warum jetzt in Niedersachsen anscheinend wieder eine Gegenbewegung eingeleitet werden soll zu weiteren generellen Setzkescherverboten, was welche Verbände  dagegen unternehmen, werden wir versuchen zu ermitteln.


----------



## m-spec (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?*

Niedersächsisch-Westfälischen Anglervereinigung = abgekürzt NWA was vielerorts mit NieWiederAngeln übersetzt wird.

Neben der immer stärker werdenden Konkurrenzpachtungen ein Grund mehr der NWA kritisch gegenüberzustehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?*

Damit hat ja aber, so wie ich das lese, der NWA zuerst mal nichts zu tun.
Die waren ja nur der "Empfänger" der Botschaft des Ministeriums..

Ob und in welcher Weise der NWA, andere Landesverbände (ob VDSF oder DAV) in Niedersachsen da für die Rechte der Angler eintreten werden, oder ob man sich das so gefallen lässt, wird und muss sich ja erst noch zeigen.

Dass es gute Argumentationen gibt, gegen ein solch generelles Setzkescherverbot  und auch gegen die falsche Einstellung des VDSF-Bund dazu vorzugehen, kann man ja oben lesen und sich gerne daraus bedienen..

Man wird sehen......


----------



## m-spec (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?*

Wenn es sich um ein Verbot auf das Rundschreiben der LAVES handelt so ist es durchaus noch möglich den Setzkescher zu benutzen wenn man sich die Genehmigungen holt. Bisher scheint es dabei keine Probleme gegeben zu haben.

Nachtrag

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/laves.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?*

Das Ministerium (sofern der Bericht so stimmt) gibt aber klar zu erkennen, dass es *grundsätzlich* den Setzkeschergebrauch untersagt. Weil es "möglicherweise" dem TSG widersprechen würde und damit strafrechtlich relevant sei.

Da steht absolut nix von möglichen Ausnahmegenehmigungen drin.

Entweder ist der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers grundsätzlich TSG-widrig (was falsch ist, siehe oben), und dann kann es auch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung geben.

Oder der Gebrauch ist eben nicht grundsätzlich TSG-widrig (was richtig ist), dann braucht es eh keine Ausnahmegenehmigung.

PS:
Interessant, wie in dem von Dir eingestellten Schreiben mit dem Tierschutz argumentiert wird.
Es wird vom Dezernat Binnenfischerei fälschlicherweise grundsätzlich als richtig unterstellt, dass der Fisch bei der Hälterung Stress(Leiden) - auch hier wieder diese nicht haltbare Verknüpfung - "erleiden" würde.

Dann geht aber das Absurde erst los:

> Wenn der Fisch nachfolgend getötet wird, darf er nicht gehältert werden.
> Wird der Fisch aber umgesetzt, darf er gehältert werden.

Dabei "leidet" der Fisch (wie gesagt: er leidet eh nicht im Sinne des TSG) bei der Hälterung in beiden Fällen gleich und es kann daher keinen juristischen Unterschied machen, wenn man wie die Behörde mit dem TSG argumentiert.

Entweder muss beides verboten oder beides erlaubt sein - oder man muss sich einen juristischen Grund abseits des TSG suchen, mit dem die Behörde hier argumentiert.

Stellt man dann juristisch auf den "vernünftigen Grund" ab, kann auch eine Hälterung eines Fisches - auch wenn er nachher getötet werden soll - durchaus einen solchen vernünftigen Grund haben (schneller Verdreb der Fische, je nach Umständen, Wetter, Fahrtzeiten, technischen Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung etc.) . 
Juristisch ist das nur im Einzelfall zu klären, aber nicht per se auszuschliessen, da dazu jeder Beweis und jede allgemeingültige Argumentation fehlt.

Hier eiert die Behörde komplett und weigert sich, faktische Sachverhalte und juristische Grundsätze zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.

Oder die Tierschutzlobby hat wieder mal besser gearbeitet als die der Angler und konnte so die Behörde zu so abstrusen Äußerungen bringen.....


----------

